# A-MAZE-N pellet tray in a Materbuilt MES 30



## b767captain (Mar 3, 2022)

I would like to try using the 5x8 A-MAZE-N pellet smoker tray in my Masterbuilt MES 30 electric smoker. I'm sure others on the Smoking Meat website have already done this but haven't found a thread of messages that discuss where and how to put the pellet tray in the smoker. For example do you;

-reposition or reconfigure the wood chip loader (remove or reposition)
-leave the MES wood chip tray in place (or remove)
-put the pellet smoker tray on the floor, bottom shelf or position it elsewhere
-use or don't use the water bowl

I looked at the Pit Boss website https://pitboss-grills.com/accessories/a-maze-n-smokers and didn't find any instructions or advice on how to use the 5x8 smoker tray in the MES 30 smoker or any smoker for that matter.
Thanks for you input.


----------



## BigW. (Mar 3, 2022)

Bearcarver
 will be an excellent resource for you. I'm sure he'll be along shortly.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 3, 2022)

Most of us use the mailbox mod with our mes's, but when I did put it inside I put it on the two bars , lower left side with chip loader pulled out some. Not sure if your is designed the same as mine.


----------



## x-man (Mar 3, 2022)

For some reason my pellet tray always seemed to stop burnig after an inch or so.... BUT my pellet tube always worked... never figured out why but I tried the tray about 6-7 times and the tube a dozen or more times.  Put it on the bottom and leave the chip tray slightly open...


----------



## normanaj (Mar 3, 2022)

Amazen tube with ubolt mod filled with dust in the bottom left and chip loader pulled out an inch or two in the dump position. Works very well.


----------



## PAS (Mar 3, 2022)

Show us the inside of what your smoker looks like so we dont have to guess.  I have an MES 30 and use the A-MAZE-N tray.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 3, 2022)

b767captain said:


> I would like to try using the 5x8 A-MAZE-N pellet smoker tray in my Masterbuilt MES 30 electric smoker. I'm sure others on the Smoking Meat website have already done this but haven't found a thread of messages that discuss where and how to put the pellet tray in the smoker. For example do you;
> 
> -reposition or reconfigure the wood chip loader (remove or reposition)
> -leave the MES wood chip tray in place (or remove)
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

Like mentioned above the 2 bars at the bottom of the smoker to the left of the element would be your best bet. Just know that the wood may flame up if it is too close to the element.

Some people have gotten the AMNPS tray to work in their MES30 smokers and some have not.
It would be worth it to look into the "Mailbox Mod" which is pretty easy to make if you end up needing it.
Know that I've helped walk a number of MES30 owners with a mailbox mod setup when they have reached out to me that their AMNPS tray would always go out inside their MES30.
Once they got their mailbox mod built and tweaked, they never had an issue again :)



x-man said:


> For some reason my pellet tray always seemed to stop burnig after an inch or so.... BUT my pellet tube always worked... never figured out why but I tried the tray about 6-7 times and the tube a dozen or more times.  Put it on the bottom and leave the chip tray slightly open...



Hi there and welcome!

You have run into an issue that a number of guys have had with the AMNPS inside their smoker. As I just mentioned to captain here, the MES30 is hit or miss with it. Heck some people are hit or miss with MES40's as well.

The AMNPS Tube needs less oxygen and that is the reason it works so easily for you in your MES30. If you want to check out mailbox mods and go that route you should be able to get the tray going for those long smokes where 12hrs of perfect hassle free smoke is desired so you can sleep and not tend a smoker. I do all my pork butts and briskets overnight and often sleep like a baby until the thermometer alarm tells me to check on things.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## b767captain (Mar 3, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Most of us use the mailbox mod with our mes's, but when I did put it inside I put it on the two bars , lower left side with chip loader pulled out some. Not sure if your is designed the same as mine.



Thanks. I have attached a copy of Masterbuilt's MES 30 interior. Does my configuration look like yours? I don't know the height of the A-MAZE-N 5x8 pellet tray but it looks like it wood fit in the area you mentioned with the wood chip tray (4) removed. Also, if located right above the heating element does that affect the pellets themselves, i.e. would they cool enough so as not to catch fire from the heating element? Otherwise I could put the pellet tray on the floor and elevate it slightly so the air circulates under the pellet tray. Your thoughts please. Thanks again.  


t


----------



## b767captain (Mar 3, 2022)

PAS said:


> Show us the inside of what your smoker looks like so we dont have to guess.  I have an MES 30 and use the A-MAZE-N tray.



Thanks. Here's a picture of th inside of the MES smoker that I have owned for  couple of years. The wood tray is in. It works OK in the standard factory configuration but folks seem to like the A-MAZE-N pellet smoker so they don't have to keep feeding the wood chip tray and get more consistent volume of smoke. . I thought I would give that a try but the discussion(s) I've seen thus far in the forums are mixed in that the A-MAZE-N tray works or doesn't work. If it's going to be an issue then I'll stick with MES's original design. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2022)

b767captain said:


> -reposition or reconfigure the wood chip loader (remove or reposition)
> -leave the MES wood chip tray in place (or remove)
> -put the pellet smoker tray on the floor, bottom shelf or position it elsewhere
> -use or don't use the water bowl



You can leave everything the way it came.
Leave the water pan in place, but empty. Cover it with foil, so it's easy to clean once in awhile.
Where you put the AMNPS, depends on which MES unit you have:
Generation #1 goes on the support rods in the bottom Left.
Gen #2.5 it goes on the bottom rack, on the right, just above the chip dumper hole.

Bear


----------



## b767captain (Mar 3, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> Like mentioned above the 2 bars at the bottom of the smoker to the left of the element would be your best bet. Just know that the wood may flame up if it is too close to the element.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That DOES help. The more I read the more I am convinced that the AMNPS 12" tube may be the way to go. I saw some pictures in these forums where folks used U bolts to make a stand and then put the tube in an aluminum tray to catch the ashes. Very clever and would be something I could easily construct. Not sure what size U bolts are used but can take the tube to Ace, Home Depot or Lowes and buy the parts. I also noticed that the tube sits higher on one end I, I assume you would light it from the high end and let it smolder to the low end. Have you used the tube before and, if so, where in your smoker do you place it? I assume on the floor is OK since it sits up on the U bolts. Best


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2022)

b767captain said:


> Thanks. Here's a picture of th inside of the MES smoker that I have owned for  couple of years. The wood tray is in. It works OK in the standard factory configuration but folks seem to like the A-MAZE-N pellet smoker so they don't have to keep feeding the wood chip tray and get more consistent volume of smoke. . I thought I would give that a try but the discussion(s) I've seen thus far in the forums are mixed in that the A-MAZE-N tray works or doesn't work. If it's going to be an issue then I'll stick with MES's original design. Thanks again for your help.
> 
> 
> View attachment 527539




With this particular interior, if you use the Amazing Tray "AMNPS", I would put the bottom rack in, and put the tray on the left end of that rack, to catch the air flow going up through that empty area to the left of the chip burner. Pull the Dumper tube out a couple inches for more air flow.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Mar 3, 2022)

b767captain said:


> Thanks. That DOES help. The more I read the more I am convinced that the AMNPS 12" tube may be the way to go. I saw some pictures in these forums where folks used U bolts to make a stand and then put the tube in an aluminum tray to catch the ashes. Very clever and would be something I could easily construct. Not sure what size U bolts are used but can take the tube to Ace, Home Depot or Lowes and buy the parts. I also noticed that the tube sits higher on one end I, I assume you would light it from the high end and let it smolder to the low end. Have you used the tube before and, if so, where in your smoker do you place it? I assume on the floor is OK since it sits up on the U bolts. Best



The tube should not be an issue.  I think you have a good grasp on it. 
I've never used one but read about tons of people using them.  I can't answer if the lit end is up or down. 

I kind of assumed the lit end would be the downwards end so that the coals could burn upwards easily and use gravity to keep the pellets nicely packed against each other.  Burning downwards seems like it may run into issues but again I don't know from personal experience so hopefully someone will provide a better answer :)


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 3, 2022)

I could never get the maze to work in my MES40. The tube never failed.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 4, 2022)

Like all things in life there are tradeoffs.  Tube runs pretty much flawlessly but smoke is heavier and lasts around 4-6 hrs.  Tray is picky but is lighter smoke and lasts around 12-16hrs.  I think the tray works best with chip loader removed (more air).   Then there is pellets vs dust.  Dust is much lighter smoke than pellets but burns much faster rate.  You have to play around and see what works best for you.  I used the tray on lowest rack a long time and worked great but needed room for bigger stuff like whole turkeys so did the mod but mailbox is directly attached to MES.  To me the tray works better on hotter smokes like butts at 275F and the tube U bolt is better for lower temps stuff like sausage.  Dust in tray for cold smoking cheese.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 4, 2022)

Using it in a MES, the AmazeN tube can put out too much smoke if you fill it up.   Try filling it half way, turn it on it's side and shake it, left to right.   Now horizontally, it should be half full.,

Me personally, use a AmazeN tray in a mailbox with my MES40


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2022)

Lots of good info already above.
Now I'll give my findings & opinions.
I always used them inside my MES, at various positions, depending on the Generation number.
I never had much trouble burning my AMNPS (Tray) in any of my 3 working MES units.
I got perfect smoke from the Tray all the time.
I used the Tube a few times, and couldn't get it to stop putting out too much smoke, no matter what I did.

Here's my theory:
>>>>>Those of us who are very happy with the "Tray" will have trouble with the Tube putting out too much smoke.
>>>>>Those who are happy with being able to get the right amount of smoke from the Tube, will have trouble keeping the Tray burning.

>>>Lets not forget that the AMNPS was first designed for everyone.
>>>Then the Tube was designed for Larger smokers, and smokers being used at Higher Altitudes.

That's all for now,

Bear


----------



## b767captain (Mar 4, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Lots of good info already above.
> Now I'll give my findings & opinions.
> I always used them inside my MES, at various positions, depending on the Generation number.
> I never had much trouble burning my AMNPS (Tray) in any of my 3 working MES units.
> ...



Thanks very much for that. It seems as though the majority favor the tray and placed on the lower rack right side. I'm going to buy both the tube (and add the U bolts myself) and the 5x8 tray and give each a try. Neither are very expensive and the pellets will work in either. Am going to do my usual this weekend using MES' standard configuration and smoke a pork butt using the smoker/oven technique. We like the end result when the butt is finished in the oven. Oh, and using my secret rub made, in part, with Tony Chachere's  Creole seasoning. 

Best

J Buck
U.S. Coast Guard Aviation 1965-1971







P.s. Our exposure to Vietnam was minimal. Land the C-130 at Tan Son Nhut Air Base, off load
whatever it was we carrying, get the hell out and back to Kadena or Naha (in time for happy 
hour at the O club.) 

Oh, and thank you for your service!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 4, 2022)

I tried the tray in my MES 40 Gen 1 all over the place and couldn't keep it lit.  The tube never fails, and I like the amount of smoke it puts out.  Heavy smoke for the first 45 minutes to an hour, then beautiful TBS the rest of the time.  I have a second tube for the longer Brisket or Butt smokes.  When the first one goes empty, I switch the second one in.  Bottom left side on the 2 bars with the U Bolt mod.  Smoker chip tube completely removed.


----------



## PAS (Mar 4, 2022)

Here is another option as to where to put it.  The main thing is to get it burning really good.  This is my MES 30. Later I added a piece of angle to set the left side on.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 4, 2022)

Might be worth looking into the tube also. I had a tray when I had my mes30 and it was kinda a pain without the mailbox mod. Just a little too wide I thought for the smoker. Tube might have worked out a lot better. I’ll others have stated pulling the chip loader out a little bit gives more airflow and helps keep it lit!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 4, 2022)

I also prefer the tube unless I am cold smoking and using dust.  I can tell one place to Not to put it and that anywhere on top of the heat deflector!  I had the worst fire.  The pellets lit than the grease in the bowl.  Tried to pull bowl out had burning grease all over the patio.  Amazing only got minor burns.


----------



## b767captain (Mar 4, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Might be worth looking into the tube also. I had a tray when I had my mes30 and it was kinda a pain without the mailbox mod. Just a little too wide I thought for the smoker. Tube might have worked out a lot better. I’ll others have stated pulling the chip loader out a little bit gives more airflow and helps keep it lit!



Thanks. I just ordered 2 12" tubes from Amazon which should arrive tomorrow. I'll add the U bolts later tomorrow in time to smoke a brisket flat on Sunday. I will lower the back of the assembly as others have done but will try smoking with regular pellets vice trying to grind them up in a blender.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 4, 2022)

b767captain said:


> Thanks. I just ordered 2 12" tubes from Amazon which should arrive tomorrow. I'll add the U bolts later tomorrow in time to smoke a brisket flat on Sunday. I will lower the back of the assembly as others have done but will try smoking with regular pellets vice trying to grind them up in a blender.


If you ever need to make pellet dust just get some wet and they will puff up.
If you dry them they will fall apart into dust at the touch.  Easy way to make dust from pellets :)


----------



## normanaj (Mar 4, 2022)

b767captain said:


> Thanks. I just ordered 2 12" tubes from Amazon which should arrive tomorrow. I'll add the U bolts later tomorrow in time to smoke a brisket flat on Sunday. I will lower the back of the assembly as others have done but will try smoking with regular pellets vice trying to grind them up in a blender.



You will get heavier smoke from whole pellets,ground/crushed pellets are a much better option to get tbs.

If you haven't read this I suggest to doing so as myself and many others have contributed to it:





						U-Bolt mod for the AMNTS
					

I've been doing this since I  bought my first MES 30.Makes using the tubes more convenient and much easier to handle.Fits great in the bottom left of a MES.  More than one person has asked me why pitched?Keeps the pellets from falling out and you get a slower more consistent burn rate,which...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




How you make your dust is up to you but a cheap blender makes pellets into any course of dust you want in moments.Soaking and drying takes time and the dust comes out one way...very fine and a fair amount of it will fall out thru the holes/slots in the tube.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2022)

b767captain said:


> Thanks very much for that. It seems as though the majority favor the tray and placed on the lower rack right side. I'm going to buy both the tube (and add the U bolts myself) and the 5x8 tray and give each a try. Neither are very expensive and the pellets will work in either. Am going to do my usual this weekend using MES' standard configuration and smoke a pork butt using the smoker/oven technique. We like the end result when the butt is finished in the oven. Oh, and using my secret rub made, in part, with Tony Chachere's  Creole seasoning.
> 
> Best
> 
> ...




That's a great idea, if your wallet isn't empty.  They'll not go to waste.

AndWelcome Home to you too!!
I don't think any C-130 could land in Dong Tam.
I think the only large craft that could land there was a Caribou. (on a Dime)

I got to eat one time in an Air Force Dining Room, at Tan Son Nhut AFB. Boy did they eat good there!!!

Bear


----------



## b767captain (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks. Yes, I DID read the U bolt mod article. Great article and pictures. As soon as my tubes (2) arrive I'll take one of them with me to Lowes/Home Depot/Ace and get the U bolts and put it together. Just bought a 5 pound brisket (flat) from my local butcher and will smoke it per all the advice here in the forums and Jeff's Smoking Meat book. Going to do Texas style this time (Salt and Pepper) using cherry pellets.

Thanks again for you help.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 5, 2022)

b767captain said:


> Thanks. Yes, I DID read the U bolt mod article. Great article and pictures. As soon as my tubes (2) arrive I'll take one of them with me to Lowes/Home Depot/Ace and get the U bolts and put it together. Just bought a 5 pound brisket (flat) from my local butcher and will smoke it per all the advice here in the forums and Jeff's Smoking Meat book. Going to do Texas style this time (Salt and Pepper) using cherry pellets.
> 
> Thanks again for you help.


Heads up.  Cherry pellets do NOT want to stay lit on their own.  You may want to mix in something that burns well like oak with them if you have it.  
Trust me I've fought and fought and fought with 100% cherry and it just doesnt want to stay lit in pellet form.  I think dust form works though but double check concerning the cherry dust staying lit :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Heads up.  Cherry pellets do NOT want to stay lit on their own.  You may want to mix in something that burns well like oak with them if you have it.
> Trust me I've fought and fought and fought with 100% cherry and it just doesnt want to stay lit in pellet form.  I think dust form works though but double check concerning the cherry dust staying lit :)




Cherry Dust works good in the AMNPS, but Cherry pellets don't.
I don't know about the Tube---I never tried cherry pellets in my tube.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 6, 2022)

b767captain said:


> As soon as my tubes (2) arrive I'll take one of them with me to Lowes/Home Depot/Ace and get the U bolts and put it togethe


Only really need the front u-bolt to elevate it a little bit.


----------

